# Bluetooth no funciona

## Paredes1516

Buenas, gente del foro, llevo unos dias ya usando Gentoo y no consigo que el Bluetooth USB funcione, y no encuentro pistas en el Handbook, aqui la info:

lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller

   Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

   DeviceName:  Onboard IGD

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C220 Series Chipset Family H81 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C220 Series Chipset Family H81 Express LPC Controller

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

lsusb

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 046d:c21d Logitech, Inc. F310 Gamepad [XInput Mode]

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 062a:4101 Creative Labs Wireless Keyboard/Mouse

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0cf3:3002 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Se que se debe poder pero hasta ahora no consigo entender que es lo que me falta

----------

## quilosaq

¿Has mirado en el sitio wiki de Gentoo?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

----------

## Paredes1516

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Has mirado en el sitio wiki de Gentoo?
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

 

He mirado, he compilado el kernel adecuadamente según un usuario de habla inglesa, pero por ahora nada, el hilo en ingles está por aquí.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7809286.html

----------

## pelelademadera

hiciste el emerge linux-firmware?

tengo el mismo adaptador bluetooth y funciona perfectamente en mi caso

----------

## Paredes1516

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> hiciste el emerge linux-firmware?
> 
> tengo el mismo adaptador bluetooth y funciona perfectamente en mi caso

 

Si, lo tengo ya instalado, ¿Has instalado ath3k como modulo? En el otro hilo me han dicho 3 que puede que sea eso, y por ahora estoy volviendo a configurar todo el kernel por que me he liado de mala manera xd

----------

## pelelademadera

si, como modulo.

ahora cuando llego a casa te paso el .config para que lo mires, pero te aseguro que funciona porque andes de ayer lo use, no encontraba ni un microusb y necesitaba pasar una foto a la pc

----------

## Paredes1516

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> si, como modulo.
> 
> ahora cuando llego a casa te paso el .config para que lo mires, pero te aseguro que funciona porque andes de ayer lo use, no encontraba ni un microusb y necesitaba pasar una foto a la pc

 

Okay, muchas gracias, yo continuo intentandolo.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes postear tu 

```
emerge --info
```

?

----------

## Paredes1516

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Puedes postear tu 
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

Claro 

```

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4460_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8050524 total,   6074940 free

KiB Swap:    2160192 total,   2160192 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 23 Aug 2015 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="spanish"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vlc vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zenmap zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES es-es" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## Paredes1516

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Puedes postear tu 
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

Ya de paso mi .config

http://pastebin.com/68uNXYwH

Hace un rato me hice un lio intentando compilar el ultimo kernel de la página kernel.org pero ahora estoy usando el que viene en los repos de Gentoo, y esa es la configuración.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
dmesg | grep firmware
```

?

----------

## Paredes1516

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Qué dice 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep firmware
> ```
> ...

 

No me pone nada.   :Confused: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Hay veces que algún programa o el mismo ordenador hacen que se desactive la wlan o el bluetooth, no hace mucho que me ha pasado con un laptop hp-compaq, despues de dar muchas vueltas lo pude solucionar entrando a la BIOS y restaurando valores de fabrica, todo esto se me complicó más debido a que es un portatil que tiene ocho o nueve años y me han puesto fibra optica, entonces al probarlo salieron hasta telarañas pero se arregó sin compilar ni nada.

Haciendo la misma prueba con sobremesa más antiguo todavía que tengo postergado ya que no le puedo actualizar sin cargarmelo para que me levantara la wlan tampoco me hizo falta compilar ningun kernel.

----------

## Paredes1516

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Hay veces que algún programa o el mismo ordenador hacen que se desactive la wlan o el bluetooth, no hace mucho que me ha pasado con un laptop hp-compaq, despues de dar muchas vueltas lo pude solucionar entrando a la BIOS y restaurando valores de fabrica, todo esto se me complicó más debido a que es un portatil que tiene ocho o nueve años y me han puesto fibra optica, entonces al probarlo salieron hasta telarañas pero se arregó sin compilar ni nada.
> 
> Haciendo la misma prueba con sobremesa más antiguo todavía que tengo postergado ya que no le puedo actualizar sin cargarmelo para que me levantara la wlan tampoco me hizo falta compilar ningun kernel.

 

Okay, restauré los valores de la UEFI, quité el secure boot únicamente para que pudiese arrancar pero nada. Sigo sin saber por que no funciona el bluetooth, y tengo instalado lo de linux-firmaware.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has compilado el kernel con soporte para Bluetooth?

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues como no sea el botón.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dicen 

```
dmesg | grep -i bluetooth

hciconfig -a

uname -a
```

?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

No sé si lo que voy a comentar va a ayudar en algo, pero ahí va...

Hace mucho tiempo con un portatíl airis que compre me ocurrio algo similar. En linux me costo horrores hacer funcionar el wifi. 

Montaban una tarjeta intel 2200bg y el dispositivo en linux no se encendía. 

Investigando un poco y leyendo por la comunidad de linux descubrí que el problema era el botón. Aunque pulsaba el botón para activar el dispositivo wifi, este, si no estaba el servicio del programa de intel (para windows) funcionando, no llegaba a activar el botón.

El problema lo resolví utilizando un software el cual conseguía activar mi tarjeta wireless sin problemas. No recuerdo el nombre de este proyecto lo que si recuerdo que anduve tiempo con el problema hasta que lo resolví, quizás tu problema venga por ahí.

Un saludo.

EDITO: El modulo en cuestión se llamaba fsam, y el enlace del post esta aqui en este mismo foro: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-677627-highlight-.html?sid=38ac06e81903bad6302fb59d818ed8ab

----------

